# Clearance from Immigration Department



## ransamoah73

Hello All,

I have received an initial offer from ADVETI - Abu Dhabi. The next step is for them to receive clearance from the immigration and naturalization department of Abu Dhabi before I receive the final offer.

It's been about two weeks now since I signed the initial offer but still haven't heard from them. 

Does anyone know how long this may take please. I have until the end of May to resign from my current work.

Thank you.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## newguyintown

Brace yourself for a (possibly long) wait. In fact I would even suggest that you forget that you have a job offer in Abu Dhabi! 

Things moves at a very, very slow pace here. Look out for other posts on the forum where people have posted similar query and the duration it took for them to get such clearance.

Good luck!


----------



## ransamoah73

Thanks newguyintown. 

They are expecting me in Abu Dhabi in mid August and they also said in their initial offer that I should not resign until the clearance is sorted. I am keen to have the experience in Abu Dhabi but can't risk resigning when I haven't received the clearance.

Anymore experiences and advice please.


----------



## newguyintown

You are welcome.

You are right, do not resign unless all formalities are completed and you receive a go-ahead from the organization saying everything is in order. Also I would like to add to my previous post that it is not a compulsion that it will take long, it may not. Just that it generally takes long for formalities to be completed.


----------



## ransamoah73

Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi

Here is my experience. The company I work for first wanted me to start mid-september but delays happened in the interview pricess and Ramadan do the offer was made in October. Then they saud to start in January or earlier if I wanted to. I had 3 months notice to give my previous employer so eoukd havevhad to resign in October too. Like you I could not resign until my security clearance had gone through successfully so I waited. I had read a lot of stories on forums where people had resigned before the clearance eas processed and it cane back unsuccessful and they had no job left. So I waited. My clearance came on 21st or 22nd December. I then had to wsit until I had the contract letter to resign. In the end I resigned on 03rd January! Started here early April.

So tge security clearance takes on average 2 to 3 months. Companies here are aware of that so I wouldn't worry about missing the timing they tell you. It is out if their control. Also worth baring in mind that Ramadan starts on 09th July this year and not much happens durung that time. Everythung goes into a very very very very slow pace.

GG


----------

